# Please Help with Tivo Premiere Charter Cable Card



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

Just received my first Premiere today and hooked it up installed the cable card and the tuner box charter gave me and ran the guided setup first thing i noticed is I get channels 2 through 27 but cant get any digital or HD channels. Charter tech is no help they just had me reset the box and rolled a truck. Any body have any ideas as to how to get it working? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you have a Cisco or Motorola Tuning Adapter?


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

Motorola


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

Motorola MTR700 to be exact


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

You should print these pages out and compare the CableCard Diagnostics, It sounds like the CableCARD is not provisioned or authorized (paired) correctly.

http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/31932/1271452752/redirect/1

The Tuning Adapter may also not be associated with your account.


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

ill check them out. Charter rep on the phone said they saw them on the account. and they said they activated them.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Often times the reps think they are properly paired but they are not. You might try asking to have them completely removed from your account and reentered.

http://www.myaccount.charter.com/Customers/Support.aspx?MenuItem=79#moto


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

I checked the settings with the document you sent and some of the settings are different


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

Let me ask this the picture on the charter link you sent me shows the tivo and tuner on a splitter and mines not does that make a difference?



CoxInPHX said:


> Often times the reps think they are properly paired but they are not. You might try asking to have them completely removed from your account and reentered.
> 
> http://www.myaccount.charter.com/Customers/Support.aspx?MenuItem=79#moto


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

i have rf in on the tuner going tothe wall and rf out going to tivo and that picture shows only the in being used


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I am not familiar with Motorola Tuning Adapters, whether or not you need a splitter rather than use the pass-though RF connections, would depend on the drop in signal through the Tuning Adapter. A Splitter will reduce the signal 3-4dB, So if the RF pass-though is less, do not use a splitter.

Either way it should not matter for CableCARD pairing purposes.


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

how do i tell what the RF pass-though is?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you access the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics on the TiVo? Look for RF signal levels, and or OOB signal levels.


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes and I can and I found. OOB Freq 75.250MHz but am not seeing the others


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

I see SNR's


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

I see upstream REQ Level 043 dBmV and actual level 044 dBmV


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hopefully someone with a Motorola TA will chime in.

But regardless, it is going to take getting a hold of someone at Charter, that is willing to walk through everything and check to make certain everything is entered correctly on your account. Most likely it is not. Or wait for that truck roll. I would keep calling Charter until I find someone willing to verify everything.

My first self install took many attempts and many hours until I found someone that was willing to see it through.


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

Im starting to wish tivo never used cable cards because this is such a hassle should go back to the way series 2's were with hooking the cable box to the tivo


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

You might want to contact the UMatter2Charter Facebook, I have found that the social media groups usually are very helpful.

http://www.facebook.com/umatter2charter#!/umatter2charter?sk=wall&filter=1


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

trying that route now we'll see if i get anywhere


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

so far no good


----------



## paulnelson20 (Oct 18, 2007)

ABuehrlen said:


> so far no good


No good as in they can't help? Or no good as in they haven't gotten back to you? Their hours of operation are 7:00 AM - 11:00 PM M-F according to this page: http://myaccount.charter.com/customers/support.aspx?supportarticleid=2260 I'm hoping the latter, because these guys can fix almost anything. And they helped me earlier in the day with a CableCARD pairing.


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

They got back to me they are saying there is an issue with my equipment serial number on the acct and they cant make the change until tomorrow


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

its just frustrating that both tivo and charter make it seem like its seamless when it really hasnt been lol


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

If it ends up taking a truck-roll, make sure they do not charge you. Ask what the problem was that required a truck-roll, and ask for documentation, invoice, receipt or something in writing.

As long as it was not a defective TiVo or your inside wiring, you should not be paying for the truck-roll. Especially if they replace the CableCARD or Tuning Adapter, that is their equipment and beyond your control. If they replace nothing and simply make a few calls, then the equipment was not paired correctly in the first place, again beyond your control.

If you do get charged dispute it with retention and file an FCC complaint.


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

I will be on that dont worry I wont be charged for their mistake.


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

still waiting for a reply this morning form charter none yet


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The UMatter2Charter team will fix it without a truck roll 99% of the time. Being the weekend, it may take longer. But they are who I use to do all my cablecard activiations (I've probably done over 20 with them) because they are the only competent ones at Charter.


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

I just tried calling back in and the rep i got had me power cycle tuning adapter and sent hits and still not working


----------



## ABuehrlen (Apr 3, 2003)

the UMatter2Charter rep i was working with said someone would follow up with me this morning and I haven't heard anything from them


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I recently replaced my old S2 Tivos with Premiere Tivos and I'm glad I had the cable guy (I also have charter) come and install the CableCARDS, because he had a hell of a time getting them completely installed. Sometimes the cards just plain don't work. On my second Premiere he had to come back the next day with another card (thankfully he brought extras) to get one to work.

If they cannot get it properly activated they need to try a new card.

The good thing is that once you get cards that work properly it's great and I wouldn't want to go back to my Series 2, with the serial or IR cables. What a pain. I had to have the little Motorola adapter boxes also, but the cards were the biggest hassle. Once he got that second one one to work everything has been great.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ABuehrlen said:


> They got back to me they are saying there is an issue with my equipment serial number on the acct and they cant make the change until tomorrow


What was the resolution on this?


----------

